# Jump to top or bottom of 'Now Playing'?



## phurren (Apr 23, 2003)

Dear All,

My apologies if this query is answered elsewhere but I can't seem to find any reference to it anywhere.

I'd like to be able to jump straight to the top or bottom of the 'Now Playing' list as I have a very large Tivo hard drive and have far too many programmes on there. It takes far too long to move page by page and thought that there may be a short cut or a hack out there somewhere that would do this for me.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I don't know of a TiVo hack specifically to do this - but if you have a learning remote control then you could program one of the buttons to do multiple page-up or page-downs I suppose. I have done something similar to restore the 30 second skip after a re-boot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Advance button (->|) does that on the HR10-250; I don't know if the UK software version has it though; give it a try.


----------



## phurren (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you for the replies. I don't have a learning remote (in fact, to be honest, I'm not sure what one is - please forgive my ignorance!).

I've tried the other suggestion (Although as far as I can tell the UK Tivos don't have an 'advance' button - the closest I can see to your image is the 'slow' button) but that doesn't seem to work.

My next query though, and again if this is answered somewhere else on the forums, is that I'd like to be able to play a recording directly from TivoWeb, rather than having to go into Now Showing on the TV. Is this possible?

Many thanks in advance for any replies,

Pete


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's the button to the right of the "Slow" button and underneath the ">>" button. It looks like an arrow pointed at a vertical line.


----------



## phurren (Apr 23, 2003)

Duh! Silly me. Thanks for pointing out that I was pressing the wrong button. Still doesn't work though!

Thanks anyway,

Pete


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> The Advance button (->|) does that on the HR10-250; I don't know if the UK software version has it though; give it a try.


OMG. Thank you. I've been wishing for this and was about to post a suggestion for it!!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

phurren said:


> My next query though, and again if this is answered somewhere else on the forums, is that I'd like to be able to play a recording directly from TivoWeb, rather than having to go into Now Showing on the TV. Is this possible?


 Yes, a tivoweb module: now showing with play functionality:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343331


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

For the UK user if you install the Sort Now Playing (sortnp) hack the thumbs up and thumbs down buttons will go to top and bottom of Now Playing List.

See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=367247&highlight=sortnp


----------

